

Show HN: Find food trucks in San Fran (my weekend project) - briangonzalez
http://briangonzalez.org/calle/

======
timboisvert
I love this. We'll be in San Francisco this weekend and will definitely use
it! I'd love to help you port this to work here in New York, too. Let me know.

------
vfidan
This is awesome!

